# How many DVDs do you own?



## Calis (Jul 5, 2005)

i am on this site and i think it keeps up your dvd count and the like (if i can get it working)

and it got me wondering how many DVD movies do you own?

I own about 350 but am not certain.


----------



## kaneda (Jul 5, 2005)

not many, about 70 (i spend my money on cds and books more than films  )


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 5, 2005)

around 120 dvds but i have another 100 in video


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 5, 2005)

More than I care to count, yet never the film I want to watch at any given moment...


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jul 5, 2005)

very true, each night i look through them and can never find one i want to see


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 5, 2005)

I've lost count... Got about 300 videos and maybe 150-200 DVDs...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 5, 2005)

Are the totals above all originals, or are there some pirate copies in there? 

Just counted my own - about 90 originals (counting boxed sets as one) - BUT it's quality over quantity that matters, and unfortunately about half are on the "kids programmes" shelf.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 5, 2005)

All originals... Not a pirated one amongst them...


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 5, 2005)

I think I'm sitting with about 500 to 600 DVDs, about 300 videos and about 100 Laser Discs and not a lot of room left


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 5, 2005)

You got laser discs??? Your player still work???


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow. I own probably... 15 DVDs? Certainly not much more.

More now if you include the recently purchased 6 DVD Pink Panther box-set...
I just rent 'em, personally... All my money goes on books and computer games


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 6, 2005)

> You got laser discs??? Your player still work???


 
I've got 3  - 2 Pioneer CLD 1750s (one out on loan) and a Pioneer DVL 909 which is also a first generation DVD player (and cost me a helluva lot of money at the time)  and now something of a collector's item.

They are all working fine and dandy


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jul 6, 2005)

Not sure, possibly around 50-100 (a fair chunk of these Carry On DVDs)


----------



## Damage1978 (Jul 6, 2005)

Probably around 250 - 300 DVDs and about 300 videos.


----------



## Stalker (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh, dear, I am poor!  

Just about 20 DVDs, about 50 Mpegs, and over 400 VHS Video Cassettes. I mainly exchange or borrow films.


----------



## Calis (Jul 6, 2005)

for some reason i never thought people collected VHS like they do with DVDs. I guess because I never did I just assumed others didnt.

the only thing i had on VHS were NFL games I taped, but now I can transfer them onto DVD so there is no need for VHS now.


----------



## Stalker (Jul 6, 2005)

Even now in Kiev, VHS-videocassettes are more popular than DVDs just because most people still use their old video-players and recorders, and much fewer people have DVD-players or DVD/CD-Roms installed on their PCs. And of course, VHS-cassettes are several times cheaper. Average Ukrainian earns 500-1000 (90- 180 euro) hryvnas per month. The licensed DVD costs 50-120 hryvnyas. Piratic DVD costs 25-35 hryvnas. There are also compressed DVDs in use (up to 4 movies) at the same cost. You may imagine, what quality they are!


----------



## Calis (Jul 6, 2005)

wow, that just puts things in perspective.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 6, 2005)

I own personally, exactly 7 dvd's (three HP, Two LOTR, Finding Nemo, The Holy Grail) and seven VHS (Star Wars trilogy, four Christmas shows).  As you've already guessed, due to a lack of moolah and a decided concentration of moolah on books and whatnot, I don't often buy movies.  As a matter of fact, I personally purchased only the Christmas set.  All of the dvd's have been gifts from my father in law and my roommate.  The Star Wars trilogy was purchased by hubby.

I am _wayyyy_ out of you guys' league!!


----------



## Calis (Jul 6, 2005)

three HP?


----------



## Animaiden (Jul 6, 2005)

I have 26 DVD's personally, if I count the complete seasons and complete sets as their DVD numbers (Inuyasha, 1st and 2nd seasons-6 DVD's)  My family has more, but 26 are my personal DVD's.  A lot more VHS, but mostly used for recording off tv purposes.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 6, 2005)

Calis said:
			
		

> three HP?


All three of the Harry Potter movies out on DVD.  Sorcerer's Stone, Chamber of Secrets and Prizoner of Azkaban.


----------



## freebird (Jul 6, 2005)

i am not sure anymore. Every time I get a good collection, they change the players.  The same with music,,,,,I have a ton of vinyl, reel-to-reel, 8-track, cassette, and now cd's.  I have been forced to buy Lynyrd Skynyrd Gold and Platinum in three different formats now.  Progress is the root of all evil...lol.


----------



## Azash (Jul 7, 2005)

i own around 30 dvds but most of them have more than one disc like alien quadrilogy.


----------



## ASGARD (Jul 7, 2005)

I have 47 dvd of my own but all together in my house there is 537 dvd not including double layered dvd that you get free with dvd players.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jul 8, 2005)

I own about 85 dvds, about half of which are Asian movies, and about 85 prerecorded vhs tapes. I also own about 100 vhs tapes that I filled with movies from HBO, Showtime, etc.


----------



## ravenus (Jul 8, 2005)

I have about 50 DVD's but this also includes box packs like the Jeremy Brett-Sherlock Holmes boxes (_Adventures, Return, Feature Films_) and other multi-disc special editions so the actual disc count will be higher.

Expecting a sizeable haul in August when my US-based friend comes to India with stuff that I've ordered and had delivered to his place. Some Bergmans and Kurosawas and assorted horror movies...mmmmm


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 15, 2005)

I currently own 202 videos and 87 dvds its getting a bit hard 2 store them all now!
The fave dvds that I own being The Lord Of The Rings trilogy, of course.
Red Dwarf series 1-6 awaiting 7 then I will leave it 'cos of Cochansky.
Finally the classic Star Wars box set.
                                               xxxkyexxx


----------



## Traveller (Jul 16, 2005)

I have no real idea last count it was just 210 but then do we count the box sets seperatly or as a whole  I got rid of most of my videos when I started buying Dvds they take up less room 

I have a friend who has over 500 dvds now thats kinda obsessive


----------



## Maxwell Jennison (Jul 16, 2005)

~90 Movies
~30 Television shows and specials

If you throw in VHS, I have about twelve tapes of music videos and a few dozen tapes of morning cartoons, but not much more than that.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 16, 2005)

Stalker said:
			
		

> Oh, dear, I am poor!
> 
> Just about 20 DVDs, about 50 Mpegs, and over 400 VHS Video Cassettes. I mainly exchange or borrow films.


 
You're poor?????    I don't have any!!   Don't really have much time to watch films.  I do have two VHS - 1 for Classical Movies such as original version of Tale of Two Cities, the other is of rock concerts.   

Bring back the old drive-in pictures!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 17, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Bring back the old drive-in pictures!


And don't forget the back seat.. 

I've got maybe half dozen DVD and a similar No. of Videos bought commercially...


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 17, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> And don't forget the back seat..
> 
> I've got maybe half dozen DVD and a similar No. of Videos bought commercially...


 
Will never forget the back seat!!   The back seat of a Mini Cooper  

Oh, I forgot I do have 2 VHS Videos  that I purchased - The History of Great Britain and The Italian Job (the orginal version with Michael Caine).


----------



## Stormflame (Jul 17, 2005)

As a spoiled American...I have probably a hundred in a mix of dvd and retired vhs.  Adding up all the games, audio, and pc, I have too many to count...lol.

So, yea...


----------

